# Spectracut II 'Official' Update



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

As many of you know personally, a lot of customers have been having problems with our Spectracut II material. After thorough testing of this product, including a large number of returned rolls, here is an update.


We will continue to offer Spectracut II in its current formulation because the product still works, complaint free for 95% of our customers.
As a *direct* result of your feedback we have developed a new material called EcoFilm which will be offered as an alternative to Spectracut II.
Here is a list of improvements and differences between Spectracut II & EcoFilm.

EcoFilm comes in 15" wide rolls only, whereas the Spectracut II comes in 19"
EcoFilm has a slight tackiness to the mylar backing, whereas Spectracut II does not.
EcoFilm is a single hit application for 10-15 seconds at a Medium pressure.
If you cut EcoFilm slightly too deep on your cutter or heat press it with too much pressure, the application is not ruined. (this was the root of the problem for Spectracut II - your settings have to be right on)
EcoFilms backing can be peeled hot, warm or cold after applying. There are no issues at all with the backing releasing from the film.
EcoFilm applies to 100% cotton, 100% polyester and poly/cotton blends without any issues whatsoever.
Both products have a soft finish on the garment.
I wasn't real sure where to post this information/announcement, but I know there are quite a few folks who have had problems and I wanted to be sure to provide an update. 

As I have stated before, I want to express my apologies to anyone who has had problems with Spectracut II, Imprintables or myself as a result of this issue. We have strived to correct the problem and I have forwarded actual links to posts from t-shirtforums up the ladder in order to get this done. So thanks for your honest feedback. 

As always, my offer still stands on replacing any defective rolls of Spectracut II. Now, we have a product to replace it with I am also open to sending out a limited number of free samples, especially to folks who have had issues with Spectracut II.

Please feel free to post any questions directly to this thread.

Thanks


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Josh...have you ever encountered a problem with spectra?


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes. I had some issues in the initial stages with Spectracut II applying to 100% cotton in particularly. The same problems everyone else encountered with the backing releasing from the film after applied.

After working with different settings, I found that it comes back to a few things.

The biggest of which is the downforce on the cutter. When I cut on 70 grams of downforce on the GX-24, I get accurate results every single time on any type of garment. 

I've also found that if you preheat the garment multiple times it is also easier to apply to (especially if it is 100% cotton).

I don't know the exact terminology, but basically some of the 'newer' softer garments on the markets are so called pumped with softeners that are causing issues with the Cut II if any of your setting are off at all. This is why excessive preheating helps to burn off these chemicals.

Of course, while it does work - I have experienced and know that it is not feasible for someone to go through all of the trouble to nail down the settings every time when there are so many variables to perfect.

I realize folks have businesses to run and need a more forgiving material (especially newer users or users without a digital readout on the cutter). This is why we have developed EcoFilm. Its much more forgiving from a production standpoint.

Hopefully that answers your question?


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

I just wanted to add that I saw the new product at the show in long beach and it was very nice.. I would not hesitate to order and use this product.. I really liked the feel of it on the shirt.. and watched Josh cut , weed, and press some on it was effortless.


----------



## Thundertoes (Jun 11, 2007)

I have some of the EcoFilm, thanks to Josh for replacing the SpectraCut II, and it is wonderful to work with, incredibly easy to weed and apply.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for the update.Iknow many of were hoping a alternative would be made available. It's also nice to know people with the problem product will get some releif by having the product replaced. Thanks Josh for stepping up and making things right. ..... JB


----------



## brentonchad (Aug 24, 2007)

What's the advantage of the spectra cut II over the ecofilm. I have not used either and from this post I wonder why I would consider Spectra Cut II knowing it's more difficult to work with than the ecofilm?

Chad


----------



## pegasus69 (Jul 31, 2007)

Does it look the same as the spectra cut II?


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

brentonchad said:


> What's the advantage of the spectra cut II over the ecofilm. I have not used either and from this post I wonder why I would consider Spectra Cut II knowing it's more difficult to work with than the ecofilm?
> 
> Chad


Cost per square inch is a definitive advantage, but everything else is a users preference - such as width of roll and non-sticky backing.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

pegasus69 said:


> Does it look the same as the spectra cut II?


Very similar. If you hold them side by side there is a minor texture difference in that the ecofilm takes more of the fibers in the fabric. Spectracut II is also more of a matte finish. Eco isn't glossy, but isn;t as matte.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for the official update Josh!

I was wondering when the "new stuff" was coming out. The samples I saw at the show looked great.

The hot peel option is very nice.


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

What materials is this product NOT good for use on? I'm receiving a vinyl cutter this week and want to order in some material to practice with. If it can be used on most any material, this may be one of the products I order in to use.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

billm75 said:


> What materials is this product NOT good for use on? I'm receiving a vinyl cutter this week and want to order in some material to practice with. If it can be used on most any material, this may be one of the products I order in to use.


Shouldn't use it on nylon, spandex or leather.


----------



## Ken Styles (Mar 16, 2006)

I've never had a problem with the Spectra Cut II. I've been using it for the past year. Then again I never have to change my cutter settings.

I wonder why you would need to hot peel? I've always just waited a 30 seconds for so for the SC II to cool off.

The only minor problem I ever had was with small dots in "i's" or commas would fall off - there was not way to affix it back onto the clear backing unless you find the shiny side and wet it a little bit and stick it back on then heat press soon after.

However, I'm glad to see that there were improvements made to an already great product!


----------



## pawsflorida (Jul 21, 2007)

I got my samples from Josh of the new stuff and it worked great. It cut, weeded and pressed perfectly. Thanks Josh!


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Ken Styles said:


> I wonder why you would need to hot peel? I've always just waited a 30 seconds for so for the SC II to cool off.


I think there's a couple advantages to hot peeling.

1) When doing multicolor jobs, you can peel the 1st color hot and then apply the next color immediately, instead of having to unload, cool, peel, and reload a shirt.
2) In my experience, hot peel give you a better looking and feeling finish to the vinyl. The texture of the fabric actually shows through the vinyl (with quality vinyl at least). Cold peeling gives you that slick "raincoat" appearance and feel that gives vinyl that negative connotation.


----------

